# Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

Es wird Zeit, dass ich Euch die Geschichte meines bisher kapitalsten Fisch erzähle! 

Es geht um den Rapfen den Ihr auch in meinem Avatar sehen könnt.

Es war der 6. September 1990. Ich war ein sehr begeisteter Jungangler, gerade mal 12 Jahre alt, und war beinahe jede freie Minute an meinem Revier anzutreffen (Pleschinger See, Linz). An diesem Tag war ich wie so oft mit meinem Vater am See um Karpfen zu jagen, obwohl ich lieber auf Raubfisch gefischt hätte, aber mein Vater beharrte auf die Karpfenjagd.
Die Ausbeute an diesem Tag war wirklich schlecht, nämlich nicht einmal ein Rotauge. Bis auf einen Biß, bei dem ich den Anhieb leider zu schnell setzte, war gar nichts.
Am Abend erhielt ich dann von meinem Vater noch eine Predigt über richtiges Anschlagen und oben drauf sagte er noch:" Bua so wie du auschlogst, wiasd nie an grossn faunga, weil der reisst da sicha ob!"

Total deprimiert ging ich um 21:00 Uhr dann ins Bett, denn ich hatte mit meinem Schulfreund Tommy ausgemacht, am nächsten morgen auf Raubfischjagd zu gehen.
Glaubt jetzt ja nicht ich sei ein streng katholischer Junge gewesen. Aber wie ich im Bett lag hab ich den lieben Gott glaub ich mindestens zwanzig mal gebeten, dass er mir einmal einen grossen Fisch vergönnt.

7.Sept.1990 6:30: 
Kurzes Frühstück, Köder aus der Gefriertruhe (tote Lauberl) gepackt, aufs Fahrrad, zu Tommy gefahren und dann ab zum See.
Da es leicht regnete beschloss Tommy noch schnell den Regenschirm einzupacken.
Am See angekommen packte ich meine beiden Raubfischgeräte aus und warf beide auf Grund (ca. 8m Tiefe). Der Regen wurde immer stärker, aber ich trotzte dem Wetter, denn irgendwie hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl. Um 9:00 beschloss ich meine Köder zu wechseln. Ich fädelte die längste Laube auf meinen Einzelhaken die ich mithatte (sicherlich 15cm) auf. Es verging eine weitere halbe Stunde aber das Styropor, dass mir als Bissanzeiger diente rührte sich nicht von der Stelle. Mein Freund war schon am jammern, denn er hatte keine Lust noch länger im Regen zu verharren.
Doch plötzlich ruckte mein Styropor ca. 30cm in den See hinaus. Mein Herz begann höher zu schlagen. Plötzlich war alles rund um mich nicht mehr existent. Ich konzentrierte mich nurmehr auf mein Styropor. 20 Sekunden nichts, aber dann zischte das Styropor weg das sich richtig eine Bugwelle davor bildete. Nach ca. 10m setzte ich den Anhieb. Anfangs dachte ich "Verdammt ich war wieder zu schnell, mein Vater hat ja doch Recht, ich werds nie lernen!" aber auf einmal krümmte sich meine Rute und ich musste mich bemühen nicht kopfüber ins Wasser zu fallen. Ich lockerte meine Heckbremse meiner Lieblings SHIMANO 4500LX und begann den Kampf mit meiner Beute aufzunehmen. Tommy brachte beinahe den Mund nicht mehr zu und ich schrie:" Hol mir einen Kescher ich hab einen Grossen!" Ich dachte an einen Hecht, aber als ich den ersten Blickkontakt hatte, war ich verwirrt. Er glänzte silber und war eher hoch gebaut. Vielleicht ein Aitel (gibt es verdammt grosse in diesem See). 5 Minuten später hatten wir es geschafft. Da lag er, mein Rapfen. Zitternd suchte ich nach meinen Rollmeter und konnte es kaum glauben: 91cm!!! 
Danach stellte sich das nächste Problem, wie zur Hölle bring ich dieses Monster nachhause? Hatte nur ein kleines Sackerl mit!!! Aber dann hatte ich eine Idee: Tommys Regenschirm hatte ungefähr ein 1,5m langes Band befestigt. Ohne Fragen demontierte ich seinen Regenschirm und band damit den Fisch auf meinen Gepäckträger. Wir radelten nachhause und in mir herrschte ein Gefühl von Stolz,Weihnachten,Ostern,Geburtstag..... Auf der Fahrt nachhause gegneten uns ein paar Radfahrer und ein etwas älterer Herr fragte mich ob ich etwas gefangen hätte. Als ich auf meinen Gepäckträger deutete geriet der Alte fast ins Schleudern.
Zuhause angekommen erschreckte ich als erstes meine Mutter, die völlig baff dastand und stotterte:" Was ist das!" Ich zerrte meinen Schied in die Badewanne und überlegte schon an preparieren usw. Mein Vater war leider noch nicht von der Arbeit zurück. Ich konnte kaum erwarten Ihm meinen Fang zu präsentieren. Als nächstes machte meine Mutter ein Fotoshooting mit mir und den Fisch und dann ab auf die Waage: 8,2kg!!! Sofort zu meiner letzten Fisch&Fang Ausgabe! Ich konnte es kaum glauben, der Europarekord lag bei 7,9kg!!! Ich wollte am liebsten sofort zu meinem Angelladen und den Fisch präsentieren. Aber meine Mutter hatte damals noch keinen Führerschein. Sie sagte:" Warten wir bis Papa nachhause kommt!" Die Zeit wollte nicht vergehen und schön langsam sperrte auch mein Angelladen zu. Mein Vater kam um 21:00 heim (er hatte ausgerechnet an diesem Tag eine Firmenfeier)! 
Als er den Fisch sah nahm er alles zurück und war sehr stolz auf mich. 
Natürlich musste auch sein bester Arbeitskollege den Fisch noch sehen, also ab ins Auto und zu Max. Um 23:00 waren wir wieder zuhause und dann blieb mir fast das Herz stehen. Mein Vater packte ein Hackbeil aus der Küchenlade und begann den Fisch zu zerlegen.
Das einzige das mir überblieb war der Kopf, den ich als ganzes einfror mit dem Hintergedanken in später vielleicht einmal zu preparieren. Aber daraus wurde nie etwas.

Das einzige das mich weiterhin ewig daran errinnern wird, ist die Fisch&Fang Ausgabe Oktober 1990 wo ich mit einem kleinen Bericht verewigt bin.

So das war meine Geschichte!!!
Vergessen werde ich diesen Tag mein ganzes Leben nie.
 #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Basi8811 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Gute Geschichte, doch als Avantar hast du ein bild von einem Jugendlichen


----------



## levalex (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

eine super geschichte!
 so ein tier vergisst man nie....


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Auf dem Avatar, dass bin ich mit 12. jetzt bin ich ja schon 14 Jahre älter


----------



## levalex (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

@ basi: natürlich ist auf dem avatar ein jugendlicher!
 das ist 14 jahre her (steht auch im text) da warst du noch nichtmal auf der welt!


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

basi, ich weis nicht was dein problem ist............

aber du hast zu jedem thread deinen senf dazu zu geben 

es ist doch auf deutsch gesagt scheiß egal, was in dem avatar für ein bild ist.


----------



## Basi8811 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*



			
				OIZO schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um den Rapfen den Ihr auch in meinem Avantar sehen könnt.



Deshalb sagte ich das.


----------



## levalex (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

au weiha!
 der rapfen liegt auf dem tisch! er steht nicht daneben!!!!!


----------



## rob (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

coole story oizo!!
na hat er den auch geschmeckt oder bist du an gräten erstickt
ein toller fang,die hitparade ist total unwichtig!
lg rob
@basi:???


----------



## Brummel (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

@OIZO,

schöner Bericht und Glückwunsch zu dem Super-Rapfen.  :m 
Wünsche Dir noch mehr solche Erlebnisse.

@Basi8811,
vor dem Posten Brille aufsetzen und die graue Masse zwischen den Ohren aktivieren, soll manchmal Wunder wirken. Grad am Beitragszahl-Sammeln, was?? :q 

Gruß Brummel  #h


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Leider war er nicht wirklich geniessbar!!!


----------



## rob (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

das dacht ich mir...hätt ihn damals aber genau wie du zu muttern in die küche geschleppt:m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Servus Oizo.... 
echt sehr sehr gute Geschichte *Respekt* !!!! 

Du hast doch dein AVATAR bestimmt noch etwas größer.. wenn du mir das Original-Bild schickst stell ichs mal hier rein ... hollwefj@asamnet.de


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Ich muss mal die alten Fotos besorgen, liegen noch bei meinen Eltern, da ist der Fisch dann auch besser zu sehen.


----------



## RaEma (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

hammer fisch! so was kann ich nicht vorweisen (einen europarekord bestimmt keiner im board)...-wird wahrscheinlich auch nie so sein ;-)   

weißt du zufällig was der aktuelle europarekord ist?

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Laut der neuesten Blinker Ausgabe 18 Pfund. Gefangen 2003


----------



## löti (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

hallo andi - alter freund!

freut mich, das du die geschichte mal hier im board ausgepackt hast! echt schade, das es damals so gelaufen ist.

lg
wolfgang


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Jetzt weiss ich wie ich es machen müsste, aber leider fehlt mir noch der richtige Fisch dazu! Aber aufgeben werde ich nie!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Schöner Bericht, an so ein Erlebniss erinnert man sich ein Leben lang, positiv wie negativ.
Schade das es nicht zum offiziellen Rekord gekommen ist. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Feine Geschichte die Du uns da aus Deiner Kindheit erzählt hast. #6 
Ich denke in dem Alter so einen Fisch zu landen vergisst man sein Leben lang nicht.
Ich würde mich über Deine Bilder von diesem Fisch hier im Board freuen.
Versuch mal die Fotoserie hier einzustellen.


----------



## OIZO (23. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Danke für die lieben Antworten


----------



## MichlMair (24. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Grüssie Herr OIZO!

Des horcht si nach viel Kummer an, wennst de Aufmunterung so nötig hast!

Also: Kopf hoch, scheiß auf Rekorde, bringt da eh nix außer a Stang oder Rolln oder so...
Ein Fischer sollt si eh net durch Kiloangaben und Rekorde definieren.

Wie oft is es schon jemanden passiert, dass er drillt wie ein Trottel und am End net amoi a Flossn vom Gegner gsehn hat, weil er des Vorfach net früher gwechselt hat oder so ähnlich?

I sag immer: wenigstens segn mecht i de Fisch, die i anschlag! Dann is scho des Herz befriedigt!

Schen Gruaß
Michl


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

Räääspeckt  #r 

1990 hab ich noch mit kleinen Forellchen "gespielt"... da hab ich von so dicken Viechern noch ned mal geträumt 

Petri, Alex


----------



## Keule (25. August 2004)

*AW: Die Geschichte meines nicht veröffentlichten Europarekordes*

toller fisch...
rekord hin oder her, gebrochen hast ihn ja (den rekord)... das gefühl den fisch deinem vater zu präsentieren kann man richtig nachempfinden... mit stolzer brust... unvergessliches erlebnis im leben eines junganglers #6


----------

